# Sks yugo jamming fix -new gas valve block



## jungle (May 10, 2008)

This is a replacement gas valve for a Yugo SKS with grenade launcher. No need to worry about corrosive ammo anymore!

Made from 300 series Stainless steel.

Precision machined on CNC.

Manufactured to identical tolerances as the original OEM parts.

Numerous tests show that this part is unparalleled. I had an issued SKS which would jam, fire single shot and it was a nightmare. Until I found these bad boys. Over 500 SKS owners have had the same positive results.

My circa 1978 SKS Yugo 7.62×39, most likely was issued with trench art, etc&#8230; The bore was hammered when I got it but it cleaned up quite well after numerous evenings of cleaning. But it still would not cycle semi-auto and kept jamming.

I would shoot it single shot and it would jam with cases getting stuck in the chamber after about two shots. Then I installed this custom CNC machined stainless gas block valve.

See for yourself the results!:





Its a good idea to keep a spare around too.

Send a PM if you need one...

$25.00.


----------

